# The Gulf Cup 2013



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Gentlemen,

Check this out. The Gulf Cup will be held this year on the 4th of July. Biggest blue marlin ONE WINNER, TAKE ALL style Gulf wide from Key West to Texas. Check out the links below. More info will follow as the tournament develops.

I will follow up with more details later on as I get them in. Check out the links, and contact me with any questions and I will do my best to find answers for you, or there is contact info on the site. 

Theo Potgieter
[email protected]
(850)890-0556

http://www.thegulfcup.com/

https://www.facebook.com/TheGulfCupBlueMarlinTournament


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

7am to 430pm? That seems ridiculously short. Also with your four listed weigh stations you end up cutting out a huge portion of the gulf from participating. I would have to leave Destin, and weigh a fish in Gavelston texas by 430pm?

Anyways seems like a neat idea, but the format doesnt seem very realistic.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

The format is for fishing from 7am till 4:30pm.... and the fish is to be at the scales by 11:59pm on July 4th.

We are working to get a station in Orange Beach, and one in the Destin area.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

xyzzy said:


> 7am to 430pm? That seems ridiculously short. Also with your four listed weigh stations you end up cutting out a huge portion of the gulf from participating. I would have to leave Destin, and weigh a fish in Gavelston texas by 430pm?
> 
> Anyways seems like a neat idea, but the format doesnt seem very realistic.


No, no. Calm down. They are working on getting more weigh stations. There will most likely be on in Destin, Pensacola, and Orange Beach, not to mention Mississippi, Cypres Cove in Venice, and some more to come. So the weigh stations are plentiful unlike most tournaments. And true, the fishing may seem short but it should be an INTENSE competition with that being the case. Stay tuned, it's still a bit off so lots more time to get finer details ironed out. Any other suggestions, please feel free to shoot them to me and I will be happy to pass them on to the tournament directors.


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

My buddy is putting on the Tournament and is currently working on more weigh stations around our area.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We fishing it?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

International and that back to back......cool!!


----------



## Liquid Trails (May 15, 2011)

Can't wait!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am all for anyone that is promoting our sport and I wish the tournament all the success, but the format does not appeal to me or my style of fishing. I doubt we will participate, but wish all that do good luck!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome idea!!! And that's gonna be a heck of a check for just one day fishing!! I think it's great. It will cut out the smaller boats due to money, also gonna need to not have any type of blast off... Just get to where your gonna fish wait for the buzzer to go off and start fishing, I love it!!!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

I DONT know if the Gulf Cup fish can count for multiple tourney's so don't quote me and don't get over excited until we find out, but if it does then fishing another tournament such as the International and putting money on the Gulf Cup as a "side pocket bet" could make for a hell of a nice pay out. Again, not sure if this is the case as it would probably depend on the rules not only by the Gulf Cup but also which ever other tournament is already in play on that same day. Not to mention the World Cup is the same day......


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

BUMP.... The Gulf Cup is less than a week way. A lot of people backed out of the Pensacola due to the weather so hopefully this will give them a chance to compete. 

The weather should be better on Thursday than this last weekend.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate to say it but there will be a lot of blues killed that weekend for no reason.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Look take the PETA chit chat to a PETA forum. Tournament boats don't run around killing every blue they see. 

How many boats fished the Emerald Coast? Over 70. How many marlin were killed? 1. 

How many boats are fishing the Pensacola? Over 50. How many blues have been killed? So far just one that I know of.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

No reason ? I'll kill a blue marlin for a pay check, alot of guys count on fishing tournaments in hope of making some extra money, I damn sure do. So if he rolls up and is big enough , I'll be stroking him , and not thinking twice about it .


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree a paycheck is worth it. And I wouldn't think twice either. Just hate to see the 300-400 pounds killed when you know they won't win.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> I agree a paycheck is worth it. And I wouldn't think twice either. Just hate to see the 300-400 pounds killed when you know they won't win.


what if that 300-400lb blue does win it? id be willing to take that bet...no telling if the keys to tx will strike out and you caught the only fish!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

110" minimum if you read the rules...

Not too many 300-400 pound 110" marlin out there. But hey, what the hell do I know about marlin..


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

If it's big enough tourney style GREASE 'EM!!!! Plus chopped up marlin patties are not to bad.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> I agree a paycheck is worth it. And I wouldn't think twice either. Just hate to see the 300-400 pounds killed when you know they won't win.


Go ahead and insert foot in mouth, enjoy the taste...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok so I didn't read the rules. My apologies.


----------

